# Κώστας Σακκάς, Απεργία πείνας από 4/6



## oliver_twisted (Jul 11, 2013)

Και κάπου μέσα στη θερινή ραστώνη, στα μπάνια του λαού, λίγο πριν το πολυνομοσχέδιο, κάποιοι πήγαν στην Πνύκα να διαδηλώσουνε για ένα μούτρο αναρχικό. Φαίνεται ότι τα μούτρα αυτά, οι αναρχικοί, είναι μια κατηγορία μόνοι τους και ο νόμος είναι πολύ καλός για να ξοδεύεται σε κάτι τέτοια κουμάσια. Όλοι οι αποδέλοιποι, ας είναι, κύριέ μου, του κοινού ποινικού δικαίου, είναι τουλάχιστον εθνικόφρονες και απολαμβάνουν τα ευεργετήματα του νόμου. Χα. Τι το περάσαμε 'δω πέρα;

ΕΔΕ, λοιπόν, διέταξε η αστυνομία Τετάρτη βραδάκι, οπόχε πέσει το λιοπύρι, μην ψηθεί και καμιά φαλάκρα, και όλοι δήλωσαν σοκαρισμένοι. Χτυπάει η αστυνομία; Ειρηνικούς διαδηλωτές; Ποιον να μηνύσουμε τώρα; Τα μάρμαρα;






Οι αριθμοί:
30 μήνες προφυλάκιση.
36 μήνες προβλεπόμενη προφυλάκιση με προβλεπόμενη απελευθέρωση τον Δεκέμβριο 2013
2 ποινικές διώξεις για το ίδιο αδίκημα
17 χρόνια μετά τη θέσπιση του νόμου 2408 /1996 που απαγορεύει την κατάτμηση της ενιαίας υπόθεσης κατά του ίδιου κατηγορούμενου και τη διαδοχική επιβολή σε βάρος του πολλαπλών προφυλακίσεων, ώστε να μην επιμηκύνεται ο συνταγματικά κατοχυρωμένος χρόνος της προσωρινής κράτησης των 18 μηνών
5 εβδομάδες απεργία πείνας

Το φολκλόρ:
_*«Ας αφήσει ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ τα μαθήματα Δημοκρατίας και τις υποδείξεις στη Δικαιοσύνη για προστασία κατηγορουμένων για τρομοκρατία.
Ας σεβαστεί, έστω και για μία φορά, τους θεσμούς και ας πάψει να υπερασπίζεται κάθε λογής κατηγορούμενο για αναρχία και τρομοκρατία».*_

Εντάξει;


----------



## meidei (Jul 11, 2013)

> 2 ποινικές διώξεις για το ίδιο αδίκημα


Νομίζω ότι νομικά εδώ καταρρέει όλη η επιχειρηματολογία της κυβέρνησης και από εκεί ξεκινά η παρανομία και η εκτροπή. Έτσι μου εξήγησαν ανθρώποι του νομικού επαγγέλματος τουλάχιστον. 

Η κυβέρνηση όταν δεν λέει κάτι τρομαχτικά όπως "κατηγορείται για αναρχία" (μήπως και για στασιασμό; ), λέει ότι ο Σακκάς και η (; ) δικηγόρος του είναι στρεψοδίκες και ότι με την συνεχιζόμενη προφυλάκιση του σώζουν την χώρα, αλλά άμα ξεκινήσουμε έτσι, θα γίνουμε σαν την χώρα που είχε γενέθλια τώρα πρόσφατα όπου τρομοκρατία χαρακτηρίζουν και τις τηλεφωνικές φάρσες, ενώ η αποκάλυψη σκανδάλων χαρακτηρίζεται εθνική προδοσία. Γιατί και ο νεαρός στρατιώτης ο Μάνιγκ έχει κάτι χρόνια που είναι προφυλακισμένος και δεν πιάστηκε με όπλα, αλλά με DVD.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 11, 2013)

Αποφυλακίζεται ο Σακκάς με περιοριστικούς όρους.


----------



## meidei (Jul 11, 2013)

Σαν να ήταν δηλαδή νόμιμη η κράτηση του; Τις διπλές κατηγορίες κλπ δεν τις βλέπουν;
Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι ο λόγος της αποφυλάκισης είναι μακάβριος. Οι παθολόγοι που τον εξέτασαν είπαν ότι η υγεία του είναι σε ανεπίστρεπτη κατάσταση και ο θάνατος. Δεν θέλουν να συμβεί αυτό μέσα στις φυλακές, θα προκαλέσει τεράστιες αντιδράσεις. 

Τώρα, νομική απορία. Πώς θα δικάσεις δίκαια κάποιον που ήδη τιμώρησες για 3 χρόνια;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 11, 2013)

Συμφωνώ, meidei.


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω πώς ακριβώς δουλεύει το σύστημα σε μας, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι αυτές οι πολύμηνες προφυλακίσεις είναι απάνθρωπες. Ακόμα και με το διαλυμένο σύστημα που έχουμε, και για δολοφονία να κατηγορείται ο άλλος, πώς τον κρατάς τόσους μήνες μέσα χωρίς να τον δικάζεις; Αν είναι αθώος, φτάνει μια αποζημίωση μετά; Αναρωτιέμαι αν θα έπρεπε να σκεφτούν εκείνα τα συστήματα παρακολούθησης που βάζουν στο πόδι. Τι την έχουμε την τεχνολογία;


----------

